# Parallel rises: modern Chinese PLA Navy and 1900s Imperial German Navy - article



## CougarKing (27 Sep 2015)

To the moderators, please don't merge this with the China super thread yet:

Cimsec.org



> THE HOHENZOLLERN CHINESE NAVY? PART ONE
> 
> Recent Chinese pronouncements regarding the shift of their Navy from defensive to potential offensive operations contain a refrain with which naval historians are most familiar. It is a song once sung by another continental military power newly flush with a successful and expanding international economy.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (6 Oct 2015)

Part 2 of this article is out:

Cimsec.org



> Quote
> *The Hohenzollern Chinese Navy? Part Two*
> September 25, 2015 Steven Wills
> 
> ...


----------

